# 1930's Elgin year made?



## 361Fury (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a men's Elgin bike that I would like to find out what year it is. There are two numbers stamped on the frame, C7 & A99858. Can anyone please help identify the year?


----------



## eazywind (Oct 14, 2007)

Not from serial numbers. Gonna have to post some pics. Marc




361Fury said:


> I have a men's Elgin bike that I would like to find out what year it is. There are two numbers stamped on the frame, C7 & A99858. Can anyone please help identify the year?


----------



## 361Fury (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is a picture


----------



## ejlwheels (Oct 14, 2007)

it is probably between 1934 and 1936.  not really any balloon makes besides schwinn in 1933 and the style wars begin soon after that.  that kind of frame style still shows up in sears, schwinn and colson catalogs through 1936 but not really after.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 14, 2007)

I love the two piece rear fender 
I agree with mid '30s. balloon tire is later, motorbike is earlier, so both means right in the middle. 1936 - 37. I have a 1936 Firestone motorbike with 26" wheels. Schwinn started the balloon tires around 1934 and in a year or two everyone else followed suit. by 1937 the new buzz was "streamlined", motor bikes were on the way out.
I'm curious about the name 361 Fury. My dad has a 1958 Belvedere with a 413 inline dual quads. I have a 1955 Dodge Coronet Lancer with a 270 Hemi four bbl.
Scott


----------



## 361Fury (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the information, ejwheels & 37fleetwood. Fleetwood, I have a 59 Plymouth Sport Fury with the original 361, I wish I had a 413 or Hemi under the hood!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 15, 2007)

361Fury said:


> Thanks for the information, ejwheels & 37fleetwood. Fleetwood, I have a 59 Plymouth Sport Fury with the original 361, I wish I had a 413 or Hemi under the hood!




don't tell the ol' tin bender he has a pile of parts he calls a 59 Plymouth. 
Scott


----------



## KansasJack (Oct 15, 2007)

*Looks a lot like mine.*

My bike is a 1935 Elgin and it looks very similar to yours. The star shaped chainring and paint on forks are identical. The only differences I see are the fenders (yours appear to be rounded, whereas mine have a raised channel in the center.) Also, your bike has a cool art deco headset.


----------



## 361Fury (Oct 16, 2007)

KansasJack, thanks for posting the pic, nice Elgin. I wish mine was nicer, but I did get it very cheap, so i guess I can't complain. I have mine apart now, and am building a boardtracker style bike out of the remains.


----------



## 361Fury (Oct 17, 2007)

I didn't buy the grille, I didn't even see that it was listed!


----------



## 361Fury (Oct 18, 2007)

I have another question about my Elgin, it has two fittings on top of the bottom tube of the frame where the crank & bearings go in, and one on the neck for the fork bearings. They don't appear to be fittings for a grease gun, they are just hollow. I saw a womens Elgin frame on ebay that must have been about the same vintage as mine, it also had these fittings in the same locations. I think the seller called these oilers. Since grease is used for the bearings, why would these these oilers be used?


----------



## Mercian (Mar 7, 2022)

Old post, but  C7 / A99858 would have been July 1936.


----------

